# Types of Electric Bikes allowed/not allowed in Spain.



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

The Spanish DGT (Director General of Transport Ministry) has recently issued regulations covering the use of electric bicycles on public roads in Spain.

The chances of actually being stopped and having your ebike checked are of course in reality about 1 in 100 billion (or even less) here in Spain, but I thought people might find the info interesting nonetheless.


"What is an Electric Bike?
Definition:
Bicycles with pedal assistance: A bicycle with an engine that does not exceed 0.5 Kw of power made to assist the rider as they pedal the bike. This engine must stop when either of the following occurs:
1. The rider stops pedalling.
2. The velocity reaches 25 km/h or more.
These vehicles do NOT require administrative authorisation. (or registration, or insurance)
The engine of these bicycles must only engage when the rider is pedalling and must stop the moment that a rider stops pedalling.
They must NOT contain an accelerator.
Bicycles that do not comply with these standards are not approved on public routes in accordance with the Ministry of Industry."

(This information has been published by Guardia Civil Trafico (the traffic Police in Spain)

Thus any ebike that activates the motor assistance PURELY when the rider turns the pedals are allowed. 
BUT if the motor assistance power can be activated/controlled by any means OTHER than pedalling (eg via a twist-grip hand throttle), then it is officially not legally allowed to be used on Spanish public roads.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

As people are heading South, it's a timely reminder. The topic was discussed fairly extensively here in January, with 68 replies and over 12,000 views:

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/13...0-electric-bike-users-should-aware-spain.html


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and of course, this opens up a can of worms as the bikes are legal in the country of ownership....

Safest is to comply if necessary by modifying the twist grip with a small screw as advised by AS Bikes so that the twist grip can be disabled and then only use the assist switch.

I have not yet heard of anyone falling foul of the law YET......

Dave


----------

